# Lithuanian national team...



## TheAlienage (Aug 5, 2006)

so, how do you think what place in the world basketball championship 2006 Lithuanian national team will win?


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

no medal maybe 2 wins


----------



## pliumbum (Mar 23, 2004)

lol :biggrin: two wins.. this means that lithuania can only beat australia and qatar? well that's a little underrating..

liths can easily make it to the quarterfinals, and then it depends on luck how far they're able to go. Qatar is an absolute loser, Aussies only have Bogut, Turkey is without Okur and Turkoglu and is weak, Brazil has 3 or 4 nice players, they could be tough, but that's only 3 or 4 players. I guess together with Greece Liths are going to share 1-2 places in the group, and then in the second round most likely we'll get slovenia or puerto rico, so it is not very hard to get in the final 8. And then everything is possible..

I guess some of americans are judging the Lith team by its game with the U.S. Well I can say for sure this is not the game that is going to be in the championship. Do you expect an astonishing game from a team who has arrived in korea only a day ago and feels completely unadjusted to the time difference? I don't say that Lithuania was better at that game, I just say that their game was not the same as they are going to play.

btw, here are the odds for group c for those who think Liths are goin to make only two wins.

Lithuania	2.37 

Greece	2.37 

Brazil	6.00 

Turkey	11.00 

Australia	15.00 

Qatar	101.00

source: http://www.willhill.com/iibs/en/buildcoupon.asp?couponchoice=BK1334705


----------



## pliumbum (Mar 23, 2004)

Here are the odds of who will be the champion


U S A	1.40 

Argentina	7.50 

Spain	9.00 

Greece	13.00 

Lithuania	15.00 

France	17.00 

Serbia & Montenegro	21.00 

Italy	34.00 

Germany	41.00 

Brazil	41.00 

Turkey	51.00 

Slovenia	51.00 

Puerto Rico	67.00 

China	67.00 

Australia	67.00 

Venezuela	101.00 

New Zealand	101.00 

Senegal	201.00 

Panama	201.00 

Nigeria	201.00 

Lebanon	201.00 

Japan	201.00 

Qatar	251.00 

Angola	251.00


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't know how good Turkey is,but it certainly looks as though they should win at least three games(Qatar,Australia and Turkey) to advance to the knockout rounds.After that it's a matter of who they draw.From what I've seen I don't see them winning a medal,but maybe they get a favorable draw and start playing better ball.They do have some talent,but it doesn't appear to be at the same level as the real powers.


----------



## pliumbum (Mar 23, 2004)

i guess it is possible to get out of the group with two wins (4 teams qualify from each group), but as for group c, the fourth qualifier is the unlucky, as his opponent is USA in the next round.. so they'll have to win 3 games at least. But they will at least win 4. I really think Brazil is highly overrated, they only have Splitter, Varejao and Barbosa.

Actually I don't see Lith winning a medal too. But I see them in 4th-6th place for sure.


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)

pliumbum said:


> i guess it is possible to get out of the group with two wins (4 teams qualify from each group), but as for group c, the fourth qualifier is the unlucky, as his opponent is USA in the next round.. so they'll have to win 3 games at least. But they will at least win 4. I really think Brazil is highly overrated, they only have Splitter, Varejao and Barbosa.
> 
> Actually I don't see Lith winning a medal too. But I see them in 4th-6th place for sure.


I find it strange that you're a Lithuanian and when mentioning teams all you have to say for them is _"they only have players X and Y"_. Isn't basketball in your country based on systems and skill sets?

Who does Lithuania have? Nobody. They play "robotic system basketball." All these players I see are slow, awkward but highly trained. Trained, not talented. Anyone can be trained.

What I mean by this is your coach could probably take 12 Lithuanians at a bus stop off the street in Vilnius, train them for a month and they could have good results in the WC.


----------



## Krupnikas (Aug 15, 2006)

Lithuanian players are not talented? Linas Kleiza is one of most talented young players in Europe, Macijauskas is one of bets tree points shooter, Brothers lavrinovic are all-round players, who can score 3-point and block shoot. And you say that we don’t have talent? 
I think that Lithuania will beat all teams in group, in play-off first round will crush China or Italy, in second round beat France or Serbia and in semifinal we meat with USA, and I think, that we can beat these arrogant guys from NBA.
Get ready, LITHUANIA ARE COMING!!!


----------



## pliumbum (Mar 23, 2004)

to Virtuoso: well, I agree that Lithuanian strength i their team play and not individual talent. But to say that we don't have the talent.. nah..
And it is fine for me to say about other teams they only got this and that, because if their game is based on teamwork as well as Liths, then what matters is the quality of the players. If the team spirit is the same, the talent will decide the winner. That's why I say they have this and that. And we have two average nba players, together with some of the best euroleague players - in total, about 6 or 7 world class players. in our group, only greece may have the same.


----------



## TheAlienage (Aug 5, 2006)

Virtuoso said:


> Who does Lithuania have? Nobody. They play "robotic system basketball." All these players I see are slow, awkward but highly trained.


what a bull****...


----------

